# Help with cinnamon rolls in a bread machine, please!



## Angie (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a recipe for cinnamon rolls for a bread machine that I want to make.  It calls for 4 C flour but doesn't say if it's bread machine flour or all purpose. 

So...what would you use???


Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd try it with AP flour.


----------



## Angie (Jul 3, 2006)

I did.  Thanks Andy!  They are rising as we speak...They look soo good.  I can't wait to dig in!  I've never made cinnamon rolls before!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2006)

That's great!  Let us know how they taste.


----------



## Angie (Jul 3, 2006)

They are HUGE!  I will try one once they cool enough.  I'm excited!  They have French Vanilla pudding mix in them!


----------



## Angie (Jul 3, 2006)

OMG I'm in heaven.  I will have to post the recipe!


----------

